# Makeup Forever vs. Mac



## colormeup (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, So I've always been a fan of Mac. But lately Makeup Forever is becoming a favorite. Their foundation is awesome and I don't break out. The eye shadows come in cool colors, and the quality is awesome. Is anyone else favorite Makeup Forever?

Colormeup


----------



## Chachica (Nov 7, 2009)

MUF isn't readily available in the UK so I don't have much of their stuff.

I do love their concealer though and pick it up at beauty tradeshows when they have stands.

I've tried their eyeshadows and think they're lovely but for me I prefer MAC's range and colour payoff.


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am a fan of both!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have never tried MUFE!?!? Not sure why I never got around to it...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2009)

It's a great brand, defnitely worth being checked. It's also a brand originally made for pros so you're bound to find a good range of products.

I love their HD foundation (i also have the primer, which is good), their HD kabuki is supersoft (although i use it for my mineral foundation).

The loose pigments called "star powders" are awesome. Their eyeshadows are great and imo very similar to MAC.

Their eyepencils are great, but i have a slight preference for the UD 24/7 liners for the staying power.

Plus, they make video tutorials for their seasonal looks (you can find some of them on YT), which i love because as much as i love MAC's looks, i never saw them done in front of my eyes by a makeup artist and i'm a visual &amp; audio learner, and i like to see the final result before buying.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Nov 8, 2009)

I like MAC and I like MUFE. I prefer MUFE foundation and powder. I also looooove their bright matte eyeshadows and their pencil eyeliners, superior to MAC IMO.

I think MAC makes better shimmery eyeshadows, lipglosses, blushes and last but not least lipsticks.


----------



## couture_madame (Nov 8, 2009)

MUFE is definitely my favorite in terms of foundation. They have the best shades and formulas without that..."mask" look that you sometimes get from MAC. Their eye pencils are the bomb too


----------



## rose white (Nov 9, 2009)

I love MAC and I just bought my first MUFE today. I bought the Best of MUFE set from Sephora and I'm looking forward to trying it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love their foundations and shadows. I'm a bigger fan of UD liners and shadows, but I am a user of their foundation.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never tried MUFE!?!? Not sure why I never got around to it... Same here!


----------



## banapple (Nov 9, 2009)

MUFE &gt; MAC

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love their shadows, always gorgeous color payoff

everything of theirs is great.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2009)

They both have their strengths imo...


----------



## Jazzie (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a nice collection of both MUFE and MAC. Both have really nice eye shadows and pigments. I think MUFE foundation HD foundation is better than MAC's Studo Fix but Graftobian beats the both of them. MUFE concealers are the best that I have used.

It's been said the MUFE eye shadows are better than MAC's eye shadows but I do not find that to be the case at all. They both make great eye shadows but I don't find MUFE to be worth $19.00 when you can get the same quality from MAC for $14.50. Then again Ben Nye makes really good eye shadows for around $6.00.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 14, 2009)

I love make up forever! I use their HD foundation and HD powder. Love love love the powders. I use the loose powder and the velvet finish translucent powder. I used to use Chanel translucent powder but this one is much better. I haven't tried much of their shadows but I think I will now.


----------



## lojical1 (Nov 14, 2009)

I looove MUFE shadows. I'm sure they have more colors at their flagship store in NY than what I see at Sephora. I also like that they have full color lip glosses that look amaaazing. I was sad that I couldn't find a good color match with their HD foundation, but then again,do I really want to spend 40 bucks on foundation?


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

never even heard of makeup forever...MAC is my all time favoritem i LOVE MAC.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 14, 2009)

Makeup Forever is a brand from France, created by Dany Sanz and her accomplice (i can't remember his name), and originally for makeup artists.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 16, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE MUFE's foundation, concealers, liners, and shadows.

I love MAC for glosses, lipsticks, blushes, shadows, liners etc.

MAC and MUFE are my main makeup brands that I purchase.I really love both a lot.


----------



## JusADiva21 (Nov 20, 2009)

MUFE is absolutely the best in my opinion.... especially if you want to look gorgeous while still looking NATURAL. I do like MAC as well though..... I use MAC to set my MUFE HD after I apply the MUFE HD Powder.... I actually think they're both great together!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 21, 2009)

over all i think MUFE is better than MAC but they are also a lot priceier. But there ar some things i think are totaly worth the splurge, mostly there concealers, and foundations and i am in love with there eye pencils. Things like there eye shadow it does make some more sense to buy mac since they are more readily accesable, and they cost considerably less.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 21, 2009)

What I love the most about makeup is the diversity in every product and brand out there.

i have faves in both and look forward to all their innovations.


----------



## kyuubified (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't tried ery many products from either line, but I can say that MUFE's eye shadows, especially the mattes, kick MAC eyeshadows' butts. However, MUFE is more pricey, but I find I think they are worth it.


----------



## sweet67 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Makeup Forever Foundation. I've been using it for over two years now and it's much better than MAC. I have oily skin and when I used MAC it clogged my pores causing me to break out.


----------

